# Running the angles



## Lovin Drywall (May 27, 2016)

Hey just curious why when I run my angles I get small air holes in the corner of the angle here and there I flush or glaze with either a 3 inch tin flusher or a 3 inch mechanical and then I use an applicator to apply mud and coat behind with a 3.5 inch they look real nice just the holes here and there suck


----------



## krafty (Jun 30, 2016)

We go back and do the three ways after by hand to tighten them up.

Sent from my LGL16C using Tapatalk


----------



## Lovin Drywall (May 27, 2016)

yeah I do that as well just in the angle itself I see them


----------



## BOBTHEFIXER (Oct 28, 2013)

Lovin Drywall said:


> yeah I do that as well just in the angle itself I see them


maybe the mud isnt thin enough ? or isnt mixed good.. 

unless those corners were painted before (not new)...


----------



## Lovin Drywall (May 27, 2016)

no its not painted new construction it happens every house for a long time only with the mechanical head though not a tin head not sure


----------



## krafty (Jun 30, 2016)

Oh yeah we get those too flusher does seem to leave less though, usually paint will fill them.

Sent from my LGL16C using Tapatalk


----------



## endo_alley_revisited (Aug 9, 2016)

Are you using light weight mud? I prefer topping compound.


----------



## FinisherDave (Jan 21, 2017)

Are you getting mud gaps where your tools aren't filling the area completely? I can see this happening with a flusher but I've never had it with a corner head/box combo. 

If it is with a corner box, then your mud is probably too heavy or thin. 

Also, try mixing plus 3 and topping 50/50... best finish mud I've ever used.


----------

